# Macbook video card



## Johnny Blaze (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there a good reason why apple doesnt have the option of upgrading the video card in the macbook?


----------



## Qion (Jan 8, 2007)

For to make money.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Jan 8, 2007)

all it needs is a $100 video card and it would be relatively decent for playing games on...this kind of annoys me


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 9, 2007)

yes there is a reason - it's the main reason to upgrade to a MacBook Pro


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2007)

Heard of that new _external_ GPU? USB 2. No Mac compatibility so far, but certainly an idea for the future.  You could add that when playing games and leave it at home if you just want to work without the added bulk.  Now I don't find the link, but Asus has one.


----------



## Trip (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know why everyone keeps complaining. I've been playing Call of Duty 2 with all of the settings all the way up, no problem.


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2007)

Probably people need buzzwords. Apple should call it the "Highly Integrated BoomGraphics Extreme" or something.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 9, 2007)

"boom."

he he he


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Jan 9, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that it runs smoothly with the settings all the way up, when I was looking at the benchmark tests for games they were pretty low.


----------

